# Introducing scuds ( Hyalella azteca) to snail tank.



## Konsa (8 May 2017)

Hello 
As per title thinking of culturing some scuds for my Asellus puffers to provide some diet variety. 
Will it be good idea to introduce them to my snail breeding planted tank (modified Betta duo)as I read that they may eat the plants and even the snails.
The tank is heavily fed on daily basis and there is plenty of debris for the scuds to feed of.
My idea is to use them as cleaning crew to  help break the snails waste as thay are messy with that much food.My worries are about the baby snails and plants 
Any advice highly welcome 
Regards Konstantin


----------



## dw1305 (9 May 2017)

Hi all, 





Konsa said:


> Will it be good idea to introduce them to my snail breeding planted tank (modified Betta duo) as I read that they may eat the plants and even the snails.


I haven't kept _Hyalella (_they don't enjoy soft water_),_ but I think they are <"pretty omnivorous">, and the (relatively) closely related _<"Dikerogammarus_"> is the "Killer shrimp" ._ 
_
I have both _<"Asellus aquaticus">_ and _<"Crangonyx pseudogracilis"> _and they are plant (and snail) safe_. _You are more than welcome to a starter pack of these.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Konsa (9 May 2017)

Thank you Darrel.
Will do a bit of reading on them and finish decorating here.Once I manage to put all tanks back in place will pm .
Regards Konsa


----------

